# Little Big Planet



## Pup101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well im not really sure if this is supposed to be here cause i havent logged in in a long time. I just wanted to make this topic to talk about this game. Like any news, costumes, and levels or anything. Thanks.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 29, 2009)

O:
Welcome back, and I dun think any topic was made especially for it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 29, 2009)

KAREN!
WELCOME BACK!

And I can't wait for LBP PSP!


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> KAREN!
> WELCOME BACK!
> 
> And I can't wait for LBP PSP!


Thanks! Yea the psp one will be cool.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 29, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I got to play LBP on PS3 a little, but not for long, and I just so happen to have a PSP...


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I love lbp. Its so cool.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 29, 2009)

Little big planet rocks!!! Although I only play at friends house though cause I dont have ps3 cause I dont like em


----------



## Ricano (Sep 29, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Little big planet rocks!!! Although I only play at friends house though cause I dont have ps3 cause I dont like em


Why don't you like them? o_e


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 29, 2009)

So does anyone know anything about the water pack? I really want to know. I cant wait till the water pack!


----------



## Ricano (Sep 29, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> So does anyone know anything about the water pack? I really want to know. I cant wait till the water pack!


People from NA and Canada were picked yesterday to test it.
More emails for it will be sent on Thursday, I think.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price tag maybe. That's the only thing holding me back...


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 29, 2009)

So whats you fave costume in lbp? Mine is a dlc costume. The heavenly sorwd pack. With Kai and the other girl. I forgot her name.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 29, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> So whats you fave costume in lbp? Mine is a dlc costume. The heavenly sorwd pack. With Kai and the other girl. I forgot her name.


Raiden ;D


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 29, 2009)

My brother has Raiden.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 29, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> So whats you fave costume in lbp? Mine is a dlc costume. The heavenly sorwd pack. With Kai and the other girl. I forgot her name.


Cole from inFamous.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 29, 2009)

Hopefully they put some Resident Evil 5 costumes xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 29, 2009)

Those Watchmen costumes were smexy.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 29, 2009)

Watchmen and Solid Snake from the MGS Series.  I also love the MGS4 Level kit too.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2009)

lolrorchsack.


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you want more info on LBP or on media molecule go to www.mediamolecule.com


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> If you want more info on LBP or on media molecule go to www.mediamolecule.com


http://www.littlebigworkshop.com/en-us/

Or here.


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for that. I just checked it out.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or lbpcentral.com as well


----------



## Pup101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks ricano.


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 1, 2009)

So is anyone gonna buy the new costumes? I might get them. They seem cool.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 1, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> So is anyone gonna buy the new costumes? I might get them. They seem cool.


Nah, I barely know who they are xD
They come with some cool stickers though.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 1, 2009)

I saw Game of the year edition at my local Costco, I'd get it but I already own like 90% of the DLC already.  Also, I might actually play tonight, anyone care to join my game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> So is anyone gonna buy the new costumes? I might get them. They seem cool.


I probably will tomorrow. 

@Niko: Tomorrow maybe?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure, tomorrow it is then lol


----------



## Ricano (Oct 1, 2009)

Did anyone here get into the water beta? xD
I doubt it, but it doesnt hurt to ask


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Did anyone here get into the water beta? xD
> I doubt it, but it doesnt hurt to ask


I don't believe I've gotten one. There's still Thursday, October 8th.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 1, 2009)

Well ill get the psp 1 and love the ps3 1 but only playes it once


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 1, 2009)

I signed up for water beta, but they never gave it to me.  Stupid Media Molecule c:


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 2, 2009)

This water thing is taking to long!! Lol.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 2, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> This water thing is taking to long!! Lol.


Be patient
Theres a vid of someone using it if you havent seen already


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 2, 2009)

LBP PSP NOV 17!!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 4, 2009)

LITTLE BIG PLANET IS GETTING WATER<3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

My character is a ninja


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> My character is a ninja


Same lol
BTW, water teaser that everyone's seen:
http://www.youtube.com/v/2ETb-V-DX1U


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys im back, ive also got great news! I found out that water will come out in november 12th! Thats what a media molecule guys said in a level he made. I forgot the levels name though.    :gyroiddance:


----------



## Ricano (Oct 8, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Hey guys im back, ive also got great news! I found out that water will come out in november 12th! Thats what a media molecule guys said in a level he made. I forgot the levels name though.    :gyroiddance:


Only trust what Media Molecule posts on their site
I've played that level too, and it's fake
By the way, a music pack came out for it today with 3 new tracks


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Also check this out! This is so cool. This guy also has other videos like this but with diffrent and cool songs. Like fire burning, single ladies, and a funny one called i jizzed in my pants.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3qxvtc2n30&feature=channel_page


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get those angel wings? Also the dragon wings. Im thinking that the angel wings are part of the valentine pack.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to get those angel wings? Also the dragon wings. Im thinking that the angel wings are part of the valentine pack.


Probably. Gotta wait until the next Valentine's Day. Not sure about the dragon wings.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dragon wings are from the Monster pack


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 27, 2009)

This thrusday, they will be giving away free pumpkin masks for halloween.  :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't wait to get it this time.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe they'll put all the Holiday DLC? ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll put all the Holiday DLC? ;D


For the appropriate holiday of course.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw, I re-added you again since I deleted most of everyone on my list including yours D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains why I never saw you online. o:


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah
My bad :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 3, 2009)

Little reminder for ya'll: The Pumpkin head will disappear Thursday to be replaced with a Cake costume celebrating one year of LittleBigFun and the Astronaut suit will also be available. 

Source: Here


----------



## Ricano (Nov 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Little reminder for ya'll: The Pumpkin head will disappear Thursday to be replaced with a Cake costume celebrating one year of LittleBigFun and the Astronaut suit will also be available.
> 
> Source: Here


It's about time >_>
Been waiting for that to come out again.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 3, 2009)

Just through I'd leave this here. 
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/11/03/pre-order-littlebigplanet-psp-for-a-tank-costume/


----------



## Ricano (Nov 3, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just through I'd leave this here.
> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/11/03/pre-order-littlebigplanet-psp-for-a-tank-costume/


Old'd 
But thanks anyways xd


----------



## Ricano (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump:
Turkey Head costume came out today for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome. Time to snag that, BF: BC2 Beta, and adhoc Party. =D


----------



## Ricano (Nov 25, 2009)

'Nother bump :-D

There is a new star shirt for sale being that the PSP version of LBP was released for one week only.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 26, 2009)

Yay, I got LBP PSP!
Anyone else have it?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Yay, I got LBP PSP!
> Anyone else have it?


I only played the demo which was an Australian based thing xD
How is it?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a lot of fun. The levels are pretty short, but thye have a lot to collect. THe create mode is really good, they did a good job of putting it on PSP.
And that demo sucked.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2009)

I've got it. Just gotta wait about 30 days to play it though. |:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 29, 2009)

LBP or LBP PSP Tom?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> LBP or LBP PSP Tom?


Both. But I can play LBP PS3 now.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 30, 2009)

Since the thread creator doesnt update, I might as well :-D
New update for LBP that allows Online Create as well as some other features.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Since the thread creator doesnt update, I might as well :-D
> New update for LBP that allows Online Create as well as some other features.


That'll be fun. I ought to go online sometime soon. I got tired with Story Mode since it gets frustrating at times.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can get annoying though when you're working with a 10 year old xD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

NOw i kinda want a PSP D: Or a PS3, but it'd be kinda wasted if i just got one game.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> NOw i kinda want a PSP D: Or a PS3, but it'd be kinda wasted if i just got one game.


There are other good games beside LBP though :L


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not rated M? o: Cuz there's a slim chance that i can get rated M games :C


----------



## Ricano (Nov 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not enforcing you to buy them, but most people dont bother with ratings. Which is why you have 7 year olds cursing and screaming on MW2 :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ratchet and Clank?
Infamous?
Uncharted 1 and 2?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay, cool. Is the cheaper PS3 good? Or is it junk?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think the slim is ugly as hell, but according to others, it's pretty good. It just doesn't have Backwards Compatibility for those looking to trade in their PS2 to help pay for the PS3. On some games it supposedly loads faster too.


----------



## Zephent (Nov 30, 2009)

I didnt realize the slim didnt have backwards compatibility =o
That sucks.

Anyway if you like designing levels LBP is for you, but if you're just looking for a good platformer look elsewhere, littlebigplanet is extremely mediocre as far as platforming goes ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2009)

See, I might get a PS3 for Christmas and LBP since the PS3 has a lower price now. But I've roped my parents into considering it cause then they get their Blue-Ray Player.


----------



## Conor (Dec 1, 2009)

I've only played LPB once, but I want to play it more :|


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 1, 2009)

There may be a way to play ps2 games on the ps3 slim, but it would be via iso files and a homebrew app....  

Part of why I know that is cause I'm getting one this year with lbp, the one game I really wanted on the ps3 lol.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so can regular PS3's play PS2 games?
By regular, I mean not the slim :L


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old models can, (20, 40, 80GB if i recall).

The chunky ones, I think they got backwards compatibility scrubbed.

Anyways, I've hooked my parents with a PS3 as well. I just need to find somewhere that has it around the 300 dollar mark.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 1, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das grimey. :/
And 'grats.


----------



## Conor (Dec 3, 2009)

There's a new outfit, its Ezio's robes/clothes from Assassins Creed 2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> There's a new outfit, its Ezio's robes/clothes from Assassins Creed 2.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Can't wait to snatch that up tomorrow.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I want one! It costs I presume?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, $1.99. >: But it's worth it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just plain smexy.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sexy =O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2009)

> LittleBigPlanet LBP Santa Coat and Trousers (free)
> LittleBigPlanet LBP Santa Hat and Beard (free)
> LittleBigPlanet Festive Pack ($2.99)
> LittleBigPlanet LittleBigPlanet Assassin's Creed II Costume ($1.99)



Break out that Christmas tree guys!


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 3, 2009)

Will $100 allow me to get all the costumes available?
:0


----------



## Ricano (Dec 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Will $100 allow me to get all the costumes available?
> :0


Save for the Sonic costumes :V
That's in like 2 weeks though.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 10, 2009)

Water's on its way with some Pirates of the Caribbean DLC.
http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2009/12/10/littlebigplanet-finally-getting-new-levels/

With a video:
http://www.youtube.com/v/Wi462bVXrKs


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait for this.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Awesome, can't wait for this.


I know, and it's coming sometime before Christmas.
That's probably next Thursday, or the 22nd which is the last PS3 update for the year :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o: Well, that gives me time to stock up on funds for upcoming stuff and add-ons to games I'm getting.


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 12, 2009)

what is this game? for the wii? is it worth it? Because from what ive seen, it looks like one of those baby games...


----------



## Doctor (Dec 12, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 12 2009, 12:36:45 AM]what is this game? for the wii? is it worth it? Because from what ive seen, it looks like one of those baby games...


Owow, for saying that I have the good right to call you an idiotic fool.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 12, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 12 2009, 12:36:45 AM]what is this game? for the wii? is it worth it? Because from what ive seen, it looks like one of those baby games...


You don't belong here. Leave now, we hate you.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already made mine ^__^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 12, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 12 2009, 12:36:45 AM]what is this game? for the wii? is it worth it? Because from what ive seen, it looks like one of those baby games...


If it was for the Wii, it would have burned in the pits of hell. :U Anymore brilliant questions?


----------



## SamXX (Dec 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Ricano (Dec 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonned by Tom xd

And there was something posted by MM that's interesting :L
http://community.eu.playstation.com/t5/PRIVATE-LBP-Beta/LBP-Beta-Splash-about-Tonight-Saturday-Dec-12th-at-6pm-GMT/td-p/9833136


----------



## Kyle (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't even NEED to play the game to know it's bad, the title contradicts itself, therefor is bad


----------



## Ricano (Dec 12, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I don't even NEED to play the game to know it's bad, the title contradicts itself, therefor is bad


Well you haven't played, so you wouldnt know for sure.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Dec 12, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I don't even NEED to play the game to know it's bad, the title contradicts itself, therefor is bad


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone wanting to help me get a few trophies? o: Party Person and Team Creator, mainly.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Anyone wanting to help me get a few trophies? o: Party Person and Team Creator, mainly.


I can help, I have both already I thinks.


----------



## Gigio (Dec 13, 2009)

i need help in some trophies like top of the class, party person or socialite.
if you help thxx


----------



## Ricano (Dec 14, 2009)

Dunno if anyone saw this, but here's a look at the Jack Sparrow costume for the POTC DLC.
Warning: May rape your screen :L
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2009)

Sackboy pirate does not look piratey enough. |:


----------



## Ricano (Dec 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sackboy pirate does not look piratey enough. |:


You think they'll have a Davey Jones costume with butt raping moving tentacles? xd


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be full of win.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 15, 2009)

Alright, it's confirmed for release on the 22nd =D
You can check the official site for pics, and a trailer of it.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sackboy pirate does not look piratey enough. |:


Not enough facial hair


----------



## Gigio (Dec 15, 2009)

who want add me on little big planet for play))


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm debating on what my first PS3 game should be.. And I'm really leaning towards this game. =3 I loved the demo! And platforming games are something I've loved from the very start. (Lookin at you, Super Mario World! <3) 

So just wanted to know what you all thought. Think I should get it? Or is there a more worthy purchase? At the very least I'll rent it, and then maybe buy it from there. Just wanted a little input.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> I'm debating on what my first PS3 game should be.. And I'm really leaning towards this game. =3 I loved the demo! And platforming games are something I've loved from the very start. (Lookin at you, Super Mario World! <3)
> 
> So just wanted to know what you all thought. Think I should get it? Or is there a more worthy purchase? At the very least I'll rent it, and then maybe buy it from there. Just wanted a little input.


Get it. It's worth it, very worth it. Uncharted is also good if you're looking for a first PS3 game.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe that's what I was thinking on getting! One of those two. Thanks very much. :]


----------



## Ricano (Dec 15, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> I'm debating on what my first PS3 game should be.. And I'm really leaning towards this game. =3 I loved the demo! And platforming games are something I've loved from the very start. (Lookin at you, Super Mario World! <3)
> 
> So just wanted to know what you all thought. Think I should get it? Or is there a more worthy purchase? At the very least I'll rent it, and then maybe buy it from there. Just wanted a little input.


Yes definitely.
I dun think it'll ever get boring until all ideas are used up.
If that happens, then... yeh.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2009)

Bump:
The POTC pack is out :L
It took them a while to update the damn thing, but yeh.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 22, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bump:
> The POTC pack is out :L
> It took them a while to update the damn thing, but yeh.


WATER! DDDD

All I need now is a PS3 with LBP and six bucks.
But my bro said that is what we are getting for X-Mas.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cool pages are filled with levels like "MY FIRST WATR LVL!!!! PLS HEART!11!"
So it's hard to find a level that uses it well :L


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, sounds like those 360FAG 8 year olds got ahold of LBP on PS3.

Can someone tell me if it works like real water and will put out fire and shock you if you put in something electric? If so I would remake that one part of Silent Hill 3.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you put something made of fire into water, it will be put out. But no the water doesn't get electrified :l


----------



## ATWA (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone bought the Pirates of the Caribbean pack?

The water that comes with it is pretty badass. It's hard to create levels with it, though.

Also, I want a *censored.3.0*ing Uncharted: Drakes Fortune pack. Sullivan in particular.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2010)

Still waiting to get some money to get it. =/ And a Uncharted pack for the PS3 would be nice.


----------



## Zachary (Jan 3, 2010)

My friend has PSP version and its pretty fun. I haven't played the ps3 version yet.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 3, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought the Pirates of the Caribbean pack?
> 
> The water that comes with it is pretty badass. It's hard to create levels with it, though.
> 
> Also, I want a *censored.3.0*ing Uncharted: Drakes Fortune pack. Sullivan in particular.


Sullivan ftw.

Anyways, I haven't played this game in about forever >_< .  Any new DLC Packs that are worth buying at all?


----------



## Box-monkey (Jan 4, 2010)

The PSP one is awesome. Can you buy packs for it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pirates of the Caribbean packs, it's got water!

@Box: Nothin yet.


----------



## Box-monkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 5, 2010)

I might get LBP later, is it any good?


----------



## Box-monkey (Jan 5, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I might get LBP later, is it any good?


It's *AWESOME!*


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 5, 2010)

Thinking about making a stage, what should I remake (like a level from any platformer)?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Thinking about making a stage, what should I remake (like a level from any platformer)?


1-1

/clich


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATWA (Jan 6, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2010)

Big bump.

http://www.littlebigplanet.com/en-gb/game_guide/ps3/downloadable_content/the_incredibles_level_kit/


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Seeing as this is the LBP thread, I thought it would be a good place to ask what you actually do in LBP.

A lot of my friends talk about it at school like it's the new big thing, but they never actually succeed in telling me exactly what you do in it.

Thanks


----------



## Riri (Mar 30, 2010)

This caught my attention: http://www.littlebigplanet.com/en-gb/game_guide/ps3/downloadable_content/hessian_sackboy_fragrances/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 11, 2010)

Did any of you guys hear about the Turbo! level pack coming out for LBP PSP? It so far comes with three vehicles, a racecar, hotrod, and a monster truck, and from their hint about the next dev diary, it seems we will get some sort of construction vehicle.


----------



## goronking (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone want to play LBP now with me?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone who owns LBP PSP, if you would, please go and download my first full level, Patch Platformer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Anyone who owns LBP PSP, if you would, please go and download my first full level, Patch Platformer.


I'll look for it when I get the chance. I'm still trying to collect all the items.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ones are you missing?

I have them all, so I might be able to help.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot.  Been slacking on it and the PS3 version, so I'll need to get to working on it sometime soon.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2010)

Can you give items to other players?


----------



## Miranda (Apr 13, 2010)

I need someone to play this with!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The items on LBP PSP aren't too great, but the only ones I use are the balloons, and probably the cars when the Turbo! Level Pack comes out.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 13, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!!! Let's have some fun!!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo I'll play next time. I haven't touched my PS3 in awhile.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 13, 2010)

I love this game. I'm currently stuck on the bunker. Any tips?


----------



## ATWA (Apr 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I love this game. I'm currently stuck on the bunker. Any tips?


Just keep playing and playing.. The Bunker gives a lot of people a hard time. It took me almost 100 tries to beat it, God knows how hard it will be to ace it. I'll help you if you're still on it on Friday. My PSN is in the PS3 thread.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 14, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leftwinged


----------



## tazaza (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd go online but my cousins have our copy at the moment and we won't see them for ages.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Can you give items to other players?


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can you give items to other players?


If you create a level and put an item in a prize bubble, then yes.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you put them in Prize bubbles?


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are tutorials on the game itself. Go to the tools bag, then scroll right until you find the score bubbles. Place it where you want it, then tweak it, and select the item you want to put in. You may need to capture an object before putting it in.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 23, 2010)

Got the game today c:
Will be looking for people to play with and help etc.


----------



## Riri (Apr 24, 2010)

You can also send items you've made to PSN friends. If you press triangle on the item you want to send (I think, it was that or square) there's an option called "Send to a friend" or something. You can send a copy of the item to one of your friends.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2010)

Bump.

Anyone seen this? 
http://www.littlebigplanet.com/en-us/news/article/littlebigstore_heavy_rain_costume_pack/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> Anyone seen this?
> http://www.littlebigplanet.com/en-us/news/article/littlebigstore_heavy_rain_costume_pack/


Can't wait to spam Jason.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone on here have the Turbo! Level Pack for PSP?

I wanna know if it is worth it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Does anyone on here have the Turbo! Level Pack for PSP?
> 
> I wanna know if it is worth it.


I do. I've only played through the first level of it, it can be kinda frustrating at times.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it worth it though?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually build levels, then sure. I haven't progressed far enough yet to know. Otherwise, it's just extra levels with extra items.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh look, a gigantic bump.

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 8, 2010)

I do! But I can't. =<

Have you finished your level?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 8, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I do! But I can't. =<
> 
> Have you finished your level?


No, I am pretty far though.
God, the ending is so hard to create. D:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 8, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When in doubt, fireworks. >:J


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 8, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the boss battle. D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it doubt, bust out the Paintinator(sp?) and turret things.

Anyone else here in the LBP2 Beta or is it just my lonely self? D:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 8, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was in the beta. D:

It does use the paintinator, just not in the traditional way. >D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 12, 2010)

My level is now published, it's called The Light at the End of the Tunnel. My PSN is Tupandactylus.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> My level is now published, it's called The Light at the End of the Tunnel. My PSN is Tupandactylus.


*<big><big>Epic.</big></big>*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 12, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. :J


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2010)

Random bump, but am i the only one kind of annoyed at seeing all the bunny/scene/vampire teeth looking sackboys/girls?

It's so cruel


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Random bump, but am i the only one kind of annoyed at seeing all the bunny/scene/vampire teeth looking sackboys/girls?
> 
> It's so cruel


I got sick of them fast. Leena or whatever the hell her name was could burn in heelllllll.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, i was looking at some pictures on LBP.me (Which is now open to the public! Yay.) And there's like hundreds of the same pictures with that scene wabbit sackgirl :x
For instance...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god it's full blown cancer.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 22, 2010)

LBP2 demo hit PSN yesterday, thought I should tell everyone. It's awesome, except one of the levels you can only play multiplayer on, so I can't play it. :L


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> LBP2 demo hit PSN yesterday, thought I should tell everyone. It's awesome, except one of the levels you can only play multiplayer on, so I can't play it. :L


You know which one it is, right?

Creatinator + low gravity + rockets. Fun


----------



## Jrrj15 (Dec 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> LBP2 demo hit PSN yesterday, thought I should tell everyone. It's awesome, except one of the levels you can only play multiplayer on, so I can't play it. :L


Just finished playing through all the levels (Except the last one cause my friend was busy)
And I have to say I can already tell its going to be better then the first game . Even though they don't let you create in the demo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How horrifying.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeedy. (Not sure whether that was sarcastic or not)


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2010)

I love Avalon. =]


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> I love Avalon. =]


I think i like Clive the best. B)


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the world Avalon has, lol. But yeah, Clive looks cool. I like his face expressions.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that  (<__<... >__>)

But yeah, i got to play the second level, very fun. I ended up using my bro's rabbit as a stepping stone over the electricity, which inevitably killed him XD


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Payback for those grappling hook moments.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that. Have you got to play the 3rd level yet?


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. But I was alone, lol. I think they should have made it another story level though. I need more LBP2 D:


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, maybe, it would've been nice if it were that level with Clyde and all those Sackbots.

But imo, i'm fine since i have three brothers, lol.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turned on my bro's controller and blasted the guest sackboy, cause he hates LBP. J:


----------

